# Rumor: Balkman NOT ISIAH'S PICK



## knicksfan (Jan 4, 2003)

I'm hearing from sources that Balkman is on his way out to a MAJOR trade with Portland. There board says it too as a possibility.


DMiles + James White + Sergio Rodriguez for Maurice Taylor + Balkman


----------



## The Future7 (Feb 24, 2005)

*Re: Balkman NOT ISIAH'S PICK*

OK OK OK Thank you for hypin me up Knicksfan


----------



## EwingStarksOakley94 (May 13, 2003)

*Re: Balkman NOT ISIAH'S PICK*

That would make me feel much better


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

*Re: Balkman NOT ISIAH'S PICK*

^ Amen Future, if we get rid of this guy I'll be a happy camper. Even though we are adding more salary to the cap it's better than nothing damnit. Come on I hope this deal goes through.


----------



## The Future7 (Feb 24, 2005)

*Re: Balkman NOT ISIAH'S PICK*

Word, anything but Balkman


----------



## KVIP112 (Oct 31, 2005)

*Re: Balkman NOT ISIAH'S PICK*

where is this source. who is saying it. where are ppl hearing it from. i dont believe this unless mardy is in it also


----------



## Pain5155 (May 28, 2006)

*Re: Balkman NOT ISIAH'S PICK*

One question. Why would Portland want Balkman. The trade is completely lopsided. Aint gnna happen.


----------



## knicksfan (Jan 4, 2003)

*Re: Balkman NOT ISIAH'S PICK*



Pain5155 said:


> One question. Why would Portland want Balkman. The trade is completely lopsided. Aint gnna happen.


My source is telling me that Patterson is literally having a hard-on for this kid. This trade is a serious possibility.


----------



## The Future7 (Feb 24, 2005)

*Re: Balkman NOT ISIAH'S PICK*

This better go down so I can sleep without having dreams about Balkman starting.


----------



## KVIP112 (Oct 31, 2005)

*Re: Balkman NOT ISIAH'S PICK*

Source????


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

*Re: Balkman NOT ISIAH'S PICK*

No need to explain knicks, if it happens it happens. We still love you anyway if it don't. Psst..someone get me my handcuffs and taser. Come here knicks.


----------



## KVIP112 (Oct 31, 2005)

*Re: Balkman NOT ISIAH'S PICK*

Who's saying this? is it katz cuz that guy is sick


----------



## KVIP112 (Oct 31, 2005)

*Re: Balkman NOT ISIAH'S PICK*

no cuz white just got traded to the pacers.


----------



## EwingStarksOakley94 (May 13, 2003)

*Re: Balkman NOT ISIAH'S PICK*



The Future7 said:


> This better go down so I can sleep without having dreams about Balkman starting.


LOL!

Oh well, James White just got traded, so I guess not.


----------



## The Future7 (Feb 24, 2005)

*Re: Balkman NOT ISIAH'S PICK*

This trade must go down. I'm sure Isiah is getting a few phone calls that include threats. More threats than he gets on a daily basis.


----------



## KVIP112 (Oct 31, 2005)

*Re: Balkman NOT ISIAH'S PICK*

white is gone off portland its not gonna happen. unless white is out and we send in mardy.


----------



## knicksfan (Jan 4, 2003)

*Re: Balkman NOT ISIAH'S PICK*



The Future7 said:


> This trade must go down. I'm sure Isiah is getting a few phone calls that include threats. More threats than he gets on a daily basis.


Hell I think right now Dolan's threatening his life.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

Well it didn't happen, and now it's time to lock it up.


----------

